# Learning French in Australian schools?



## curiousexpat (May 19, 2021)

Being in Canada, my kid is bi-lingual in English and French. Do any Australian schools offer anything like French immersion or any way to continue learning French and speaking French? I realize the answer is absolutely going to be "no!" But it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## curiousexpat (May 19, 2021)

I just stumbled across this site, though I know nothing about it yet - Accueil


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

curiousexpat said:


> Being in Canada, my kid is bi-lingual in English and French. Do any Australian schools offer anything like French immersion or any way to continue learning French and speaking French? I realize the answer is absolutely going to be "no!" But it can't hurt to ask.


No reason for it to be no. 
For my year 9 and 10 we learnt French... though that was 97, 98 but there were no French in the area. Not immersion but worked up to it but only for the lesson. Practice at home will be far more beneficial. I learnt Japanese in primary but due to lack of use don't remember much French or Japanese


----------

